# ID please



## Sonny W (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry about the bad pics.


















thanks.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

No idea about the top one. I'm pretty certain the bottom one is Labidochromis sp Hongi.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

The first looks like a cyno. afra (possibly a metangula).


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

First one could be one of the few Cynotilapia "white tops" or Met. kingsizei.

Second looks like a Lab. hongi.


----------



## marr23 (Mar 31, 2008)

Cynotilapia sp hara Gallireya reef and Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

marr23 said:


> Cynotilapia sp hara Gallireya reef and Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"


I'm sorry, but the first one is not a C. sp. hara.


----------



## marr23 (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah i geuss you right tail marks are off.......


----------



## dtown (Sep 19, 2008)

looks like a polit to me


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

dtown said:


> looks like a polit to me


Definitely not a polit. They have a nice white body. Any with barring is either VERY poorly bred or a hybrid.


----------



## dtown (Sep 19, 2008)

i havent seen another ps. to have blue markings like this, and yes polit are white, but i have seen young ones show barring at times.....i dont know.....confused...


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Not even close to a polit.


----------

